
HBO Invited Us to a Westworld Dinner Party, Where We Were the Ones Roasted - sschueller
https://io9.gizmodo.com/hbo-invited-us-to-a-westworld-dinner-party-where-we-we-1840975766
======
sschueller
The Article is garbage. However the event they went to is interesting and that
social media was used to "Roast" the guests. Yet I don't have the feeling
these "Tech Journalists" will use social media any different.

